

Show HN: Chrome extension to compare prices in France - patd
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bibdombdcdbbnfdjkaajfgnfhlapibde

======
patd
Hi HN,

This is the MVP for Shoptimate.fr / Shoptimate.com, the project I've been
working on lately. My goal is to make price comparison pain-free. The first
step is this Chrome extension to compare prices while you shop and tell you if
the same product can be found at a better price somewhere else. Monetization
is obviously made with affiliate commissions.

I'm focusing on France for the moment and Shoptimate will support more shops
in the future and other cool features. If you're interested you can also check
www.shoptimate.fr / www.shoptimate.com or follow @shoptimate on Twitter.

